# My Shrimp Tank Progress



## xBanditcatx (Feb 2, 2016)

I thought it would be fun on making a journal of how my new shrimp take is coming along! As of today, I only have:
the tank, sand, bacteria.
Tomorrow I plan on setting it up, so I'll post a picture for that.


----------



## xBanditcatx (Feb 2, 2016)

I set up my fish tank yesterday (picture coming soon) and I'm excited at how it turned out! I do hate how long cycling takes though!! I added some of the bacteria from my betta tank to this new tank, so hopefully it will go faster. Setting up the tank reminds me a lot of setting up a betta tank, and I'm hoping that I won't break if I go to Petsmart and end up buying a betta! Got... to stay... strong!


----------



## xBanditcatx (Feb 2, 2016)

Sorry for the poor quality photo.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

Hello! I to am also setting up a shrimp tank, but in a slightly different way. Have you thought about getting some Java Moss. Shrimp love the stuff!


----------



## xBanditcatx (Feb 2, 2016)

VillagerSparky said:


> Hello! I to am also setting up a shrimp tank, but in a slightly different way. Have you thought about getting some Java Moss. Shrimp love the stuff!


Yup! I'm getting some java moss when I order my shrimp. (the plants ship earlier then the shrimp do)


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

Will be interesting to see once you have it fully set up!


----------

